# I'm about to quit because of ratings



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok.. Right now I'm in 4.7-4.8 range. But I'm about to quit. 

The last 2 weeks my average ratings around 4.0-4.2 range. I do everything the same, know the city pretty well, drive the same car, drive safely.. Blah blah 

Except I drive only surge, I simply can't afford to drive people around for 90 cents a mile... I'd rather sit, check my email than do a minimum fare. 

Right now I see more and more older model cars being used for uber. 2000 civic? Really? I can't compete with that. I'm driving a 2014 Subaru Forester. How can i compete with those cars. If uber deactivates me prior to me quitting, even better. Maybe next time a rider gets a driver with an old beat up civic, he'll wonder what happened to the guy driving a new forester for this gig. 

I have a personal project going on for the next few weeks, after that I'm looking for a new job. 

**** you uber and your entitled riders...


----------



## Lady Veals (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm new to uber. I was wondering about the rating and how it's created. Are we able to find out the reason for the low score in order to correct what we did wrong?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

pax rate the ride, and the PRICE... so yes, your ratings will take a hit with surge.

Uber don't care.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Lady Veals said:


> Are we able to find out the reason for the low score in order to correct what we did wrong?


No

Uber doesn't allow who or why, supposedly for security reasons. Also the pax can rate you whenever they want to before their next ride, or not even rate you at all. So your rating could drop or rise from a ride you gave to weeks ago.

Drivers have to rate immediately after ride. Yeah, more Uber bullshit.


----------



## ironUberman (Jul 8, 2015)

Lady Veals said:


> I'm new to uber. I was wondering about the rating and how it's created. Are we able to find out the reason for the low score in order to correct what we did wrong?


Definitely not. I was told it was to protect everyone's "privacy". LOL


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Lady Veals said:


> I was wondering about the rating and how it's created.


 Pax leave one to five stars after the ride. That's how.



Lady Veals said:


> Are we able to find out the reason for the low score in order to correct what we did wrong?


 No.


----------



## ironUberman (Jul 8, 2015)

I think drivers should be allowed to write a quick comment when rating to back online after a pax ride, then when new pings come in have it show the last three short comments on the screen. I know it's a short amount of time, but reading three quick comments would be easy for me. Really help keep pax honest if they think they won't be able to get another ride.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a rider that I've driven 5 or 6 times. I always rate him 4 stars but he still maintains a 5 star rating. How can that be?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Many riders will pass out ratings in the same way that people rate hotels. In the hotel business, four stars is considered pretty good and three acceptable. For Uber, anything less than five stars is _not_ acceptable. If Uber insists on maintaining this policy, it needs to edge-uh-mak-kayte its users that it considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. Uber has done an _excellently phantasmagorical outstanding_ job of educating its users on its no-tip-necessary policy, so I would disbelieve any claim that its Rocket Scientists would make that it can not educate its users on its ratings policy.

The alternative would be for Uber to consider four star ratings acceptable. Many users do not know that they harm a driver by awarding four, or even three stars. If they get the bare minimum that they expect, the ride, they think that such is acceptable, so they award an "acceptable" rating. They think that for five stars, they are supposed to get a deli platter, a wet bar and scrape-bow-kowtow. Uber has limousines for _that._


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Lady Veals said:


> I'm new to uber. I was wondering about the rating and how it's created. Are we able to find out the reason for the low score in order to correct what we did wrong?


No you can't find reasons for low rating


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Except I drive only surge, I simply can't afford to drive people around for 90 cents a mile... I'd rather sit, check my email than do a minimum fare.
> 
> **** you uber and your entitled riders...


we need more drivers like you
if more held out like you did, uber would raise rates and we could just drive regular
too many uninformed people driving for the reg low rates, so yeah dumb pax sometimes take it out on your just because they are paying more for the ride (surge)

and yes, **** pax


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

MrBear said:


> I have a rider that I've driven 5 or 6 times. I always rate him 4 stars but he still maintains a 5 star rating. How can that be?


That is strange. You've gotta try harder to lower his rating!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MrBear said:


> I have a rider that I've driven 5 or 6 times. I always rate him 4 stars but he still maintains a 5 star rating. How can that be?


Because you are evidently not the only Uber driver driving him.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

"I drive only surge..." = not a 5 star uber experience! 

You dig yourself deeper with each surge fare.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Because you are evidently not the only Uber driver driving him.


for it to round off to a 5(and not 4.9 or anything lower) the other people driving him would have to be driving him many many many times, with ALL ofthem giving the rider 5's, to ignore the driver in question's 4's.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> "I drive only surge..." = not a 5 star uber experience!
> 
> You dig yourself deeper with each surge fare.


huh? explain
dont do surges?
drivers deserve lower ratings for surges?

Id like to hear this


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> huh? explain
> dont do surges?
> drivers deserve lower ratings for surges?
> 
> Id like to hear this


If I try to drive only surge, I don't drive anything. The area I am located at never surges. It will never surge. Driving only surge is not a possibility as there is no surge anywhere anymore.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> huh? explain
> dont do surges?
> drivers deserve lower ratings for surges?
> 
> Id like to hear this


I think he's saying that folk get pissed off because of surge prices and take it out on drivers by down rating them.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I do surges if I happen to be in one. 
I don't wait for surge to happen in order for me to get online and start accepting requests. 
We all know customers take it on the driver when they end up paying surge fares. They believe they are being overcharged. Free market mechanisms gives them the rating tool to weed out the opportunists if you look from their perspective. I rather keep my costs down and take all calls if they are in a reasonable distance.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MrBear said:


> I have a rider that I've driven 5 or 6 times. I always rate him 4 stars but he still maintains a 5 star rating. How can that be?


He's an Uber employee.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Surge fares will backfire on you if you don't educate your pax and cushion them to the fare. Sometimes it doesn't matter what you do, they wake up the next morning and see $100 bill for a trip that normally costs $15, and they get pissed. Not at themselves for being so drunk that they accepted the surge, but at you who drove them. When you drive only surge, and the quantity of your rides is lower, each rating means that much more.  You need to rack up a bunch of 5 star ratings to get that rating up. The easiest way to do that is to drive a ton of short rides... get 5's from every pax... then go back and rack up some more surge fares. It's just a numbers game, but we are on the losing end because Uber offers the pax 1 - 5 stars to rate us but drivers are required to keep their rating at 4.7 and above... Good Luck out there....


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It took me more than 2 months to recover from Gasparilla rating hit. I had close to 2 dozen fares and only one was flat fare. Everything was a surge. Doing only surge is clearly the road to being terminated. Customers don't like it. On Halloween I had half my fares as surge. I took a hit, but not that much. I recovered in 2-3 weeks. It is a fact we need to take into consideration in this business.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

never quit because of ratings , only quit because you arent making the money you would like or it doesn't make sense mathematically.


----------

